# Blading 2 degrees out



## boomerk (Jul 5, 2017)

I have a Delta 40-694 scroll saw that is running at an angle. I have to keep the table tilted 2 degrees to get it to cut at 90 degrees. I have already tried adjusting the blade clamps but even with blade in the top clamp all the way to the right and the bottom all the way left it is still way our of kilter. Is there a way to adjust the upper or lower arm to get this back in sync? This is the saw that I take on VCB jobs so it rides in the back of the truck. It sits in a box to protect it but it is possible that it got bumped with something while on the road even though everything is pretty tightly packed. Any help or direction would be appreciated. If this is not the correct forum to post this just let me know and I'll repost it where it needs to be.

thanks
Byron


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Are you sure the table is adjusted properly? Do not trust the angle gauge.


----------



## EdWeber (Jun 17, 2021)

> I have a Delta 40-694 scroll saw that is running at an angle. I have to keep the table tilted 2 degrees to get it to cut at 90 degrees.
> 
> - boomerk


If you have it adjusted and now it's running at 90 degrees, what's the problem?
Calibrate the angle gauge to correspond with the setup you have.


----------



## boomerk (Jul 5, 2017)

The table is visually out of plumb with the rest of the saw when it is set parallel to the blade. I could just set the angle gauge to 0 at that point but I would rather correct it to run the way it did when it came out of the box. It used to run really smooth but now the blades seems to be jumping all over the place. The blade clamps are correct with the parallel arms. It is like one arm is out of line with the other.

TIA
Byron


----------



## boomerk (Jul 5, 2017)

I guess for now I'll just run it the way it is. It still hurts my heart to see the table at an odd angle to the parallel arms. I'm not OCD, I'm CDO. That's sorta like OCD but the letters are in alphabetical order the way they're supposed to be.

Byron


----------



## Novamr99 (Oct 9, 2020)

If it used to look right and run right with the gage on zero and now it's giving you trouble, sounds like it got smacked around a little. You need to carefully drop it on the other side. Lemme know how that works,


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

AFAIK, the clamps can be aligned left/right using a set screw like on my 40-650. Not sure if that is what you tried based on your description. Anyway, here is a video if you haven't already seen it, showing the process on your machine:

Delta scroll saw Blade alignment tutorial

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## boomerk (Jul 5, 2017)

I thought about dropping it on he other side but didn't know what side it go banged up on in the first place.


----------



## Novamr99 (Oct 9, 2020)

Pick a side and drop it.

If it gets worse, drop it twice on the opposite side.


----------



## boomerk (Jul 5, 2017)

Well, I got to running the thing at low speed and decided it was definitely running out of square with the top link arm running to the left. I took the tension off and smacked to with the palm of my hand several times. It hurt, but it seems to have worked. I kept smacking it around like a stray dog until it looked pretty good against my engineers square then did a test cut from a piece of 3/4 birch plywood. Darned it it didn't slide in and out from both directions. I guess dropping it on it's side wasn't too far out after all. I have a lot of little cactus looking puzzle pieces sitting around the shop.

Thanks for the help even if it was a bit tongue-in-cheek.

Byron


----------



## Novamr99 (Oct 9, 2020)

Glad I could help.

A wise man once told me, "When all else fails, use a bigger hammer." 
It works most times.

P.S. I know a process for front end alignment that involves a curb and a telephone pole and that stray dog you were talking about if you ever need it.\;->


----------

